# Turning of blue lights?? GIGABYTE GZ-X2 BLACK MIDI PC CASE



## gc28 (Jan 8, 2011)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31lHa6ltAQL.jpg











Any clue of how to turn of just the blue front lights?
seems they are on the same connection as the power button so think unplugging is a no go.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

What is the make and model of the case or system?


----------



## infotechgp (Jul 11, 2011)

Cut the cable, add a small switch inside


----------

